# Drive-to (decent) Fishing within 2-3 hours of the Sault?



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi - I'm wondering if you guys have any recommendations for a drive-to fishing lodge, or, preferably a lakefront furnished cabin that I can take my boat to with a pet? I am open to trout, walleye, perch, pike.


----------



## dosxx (Jan 4, 2011)

I have stayed with Happy Day Lodge on Windemere Lake four times and have been happy with accommodations and fishing. You can bring your own boat, they allow pets for a fee(according to their website) and there are plenty of fish, mostly smallmouth and walleye, with some pike but definitely not the dominant species.
They also own Prairie Bee Camp but it has been five plus years since I have been there and I can't really give an opinion on the fishing.
I think the price is very reasonable. The only downside in my opinion is that it is a big lake and you will burn through a lot of gas. With a 30 hp on my 14' boat I burn a full 6 gallons a day at minimum. It is a bit further than tree hours from the Soo-- closer to 5 hours.

They do fill up quickly.
Good luck on your search


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Most of your options are listed on this site: http://www.walleyeheaven.com/chapleau-walleye-fishing.htm

Happy Day is probably the best choice. It's inexpensive and somewhat "remote" in that the only boat launch is at the resort. However, staying at most of those resorts in the area provides you with options to fish other smaller local lakes for the day. Not a bad idea if you like exploring and trying new water.

Kanipahow Wilderness Resort offers three drive-to/boat-to outpost camps that are probably worth checking into.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Ivanhoe


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

dosxx said:


> I have stayed with Happy Day Lodge on Windemere Lake four times and have been happy with accommodations and fishing. You can bring your own boat, they allow pets for a fee(according to their website) and there are plenty of fish, mostly smallmouth and walleye, with some pike but definitely not the dominant species.
> They also own Prairie Bee Camp but it has been five plus years since I have been there and I can't really give an opinion on the fishing.
> I think the price is very reasonable. The only downside in my opinion is that it is a big lake and you will burn through a lot of gas. With a 30 hp on my 14' boat I burn a full 6 gallons a day at minimum. It is a bit further than tree hours from the Soo-- closer to 5 hours.
> 
> ...


Yep. Windemere and Prairie Bee are both winners. Couple guys I fish with in the Hawk area regularly make the trip over to Prairie Bee. They always seem to do well.


----------



## Nick Keith (Nov 22, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> Ivanhoe


I am friends with Joel Theriault, son of the owners of Air Ivanhoe, and they run top notch operation. They have several cabins that you can boat to from their main lodge. The main lodge is just outside of Foleyet, ON. Joel's email is Joe[email protected]


----------



## joel Theriault (Jan 17, 2017)

4 hours ...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ivanhoe is nice, been there 3 times. A little longer than 3 hour though.


----------



## sahutch (Dec 29, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Ivanhoe is nice, been there 3 times. A little longer than 3 hour though.


Hi, I am planning a trip with Air Inanhoe to one of the boat in cabins (The Brooks). It will be late July -the first of August. Any input from someone's past experience or fishing tips would be very helpful. The kids are excited about the possibility of catching JUMBO perch. Thanks


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

You should be able to find them in the reeds or the cabbage weeds depending on the water temp. One time we went it was really hot. We suspected that they must have headed for deeper water. You should do well with a piece of crawler. If you plan on bringing your own across the border make sure they are in bedding not soil. 

Good Luck that is a long boat ride up the river.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

About a half east of the Soo are Brownlee's Housekeeping Cabins on the north side of St Joseph Island. Fishing is excellent from the bridge to the island all the way east to Dawson Island near the mainland down near Bruce Mines. Never fished those waters for trout, but tons of pike, walleye, and smallmouth with perch mixed in as well. The cabins are right on the water and have docks.


----------

